# Windows 7 - Hardware performance a Quick look. (56k)



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 7, 2008)

*Source -> Choto Cheeta Online*

Microsoft has just released the M3 built for Windows 7, the successor to Windows Vista. The new OS is expected to enter the market by early 2010. As being a Microsoft MVP, I have been given the chance to test the OS first hand. So let us take a quick look at the Microsoft Windows 7.

Over next few weeks I shall be exploring various aspect of Windows 7 and today’s post would primarily demonstrate the hardware performance of the OS.

So far I am able to get the OS installed starting from the lowest END PC configuration to one of the highest hardware configs.

To be honest, at first glance the OS looks like a Windows Vista running with custom theme and boot screen, but as soon as you start your PC you feel there is a major improvement from Windows Vista in terms of speed.

Below are some results from Windows 7 running in different configurations with default Windows driver.

*System 1 (Notebook)*

System Make and model :- Toshiba Satellite L40
Processor :- Celeron M 530 / 1.73GHz / 533 FSB / 1 MB L2 (single core)
Chipset / GPU :- Intel GL960 / GMA x3100
RAM :- 1 GB DDR-II 667MHz (512×2)
HDD :- 5400 RPM 120 GB SATA

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_celeron_530_01-300x255.jpg

*System 2 (Notebook)*

System Make and model :- Lenovo 3000 N200
Processor :- Intel Dual Core T2310 / 1.46 GHz / 1 MB L2 / 533 FSB / EM64T
Chipset / GPU :- Intel GM965 / GMA x3100
RAM :- 1.50 GB DDR-II 667MHz
HDD :- 160 GB SATA 5400 RPM

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_t2310_01-300x258.jpg

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win_7_intel_dual_core_t2310-300x214.jpg

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_t2130_x3100_dxdiag_01-300x217.jpg

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_t2310_x3100_dxdiag_02-300x217.jpg

*System 3 (Desktop)*

System Make and model :- Assembled PC
Processor :- AMD Athlon X2 4200+
Motherboard :- ASUS M2A-VM
Chipset / GPU :- AMD 690G / ATi x1250
RAM :- 2 GB DDR-II 667MHz (1×2)
HDD :- 160 GB SATA-II 7200 RPM

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_x2_4200_690g_01-300x247.jpg

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_x2_4200_690g_02-300x253.jpg

_IMG - cut due to forum rule of 15 per post_

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_x2_4200_690g_dxdiag_02-300x217.jpg

*System 5 (Desktop)*

System Make and model :- Assembled PC
Processor :- Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 / 2.4 GHz / 1066 MHz FSB / 4 MB L2 / EM64T
Motherboard :- XFX 630i 7150
Chipset / GPU :- Nvidia 630i / GeForce 7150 IGP
RAM :- 2 GB DDR-II 667MHz (2×1)
HDD :- 160 GB SATA-II 7200 RPM

_IMG - cut due to forum rule of 15 per post_

_IMG - cut due to forum rule of 15 per post_

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_e6600_630i_7150_dxdiag_01-300x201.jpg

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_e6600_630i_7150_dxdiag_02-300x201.jpg

*System 6 (Desktop)*

System Make and model :- Assembled PC
Processor :- AMD X2 4600+ / 1 MB L2
Motherboard :- Gigabyte M61PME-S2
Chipset / GPU :- Nvidia 430 / GeForce 6150 IGP
RAM :- 2 GB DDR-II 667MHz (2×1)
HDD :- 160 GB SATA-II 7200 RPM

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_x2_4600_nvidia_6150_01-300x265.jpg

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_x2_4600_nvidia_6150_02-300x231.jpg

_IMG - cut due to forum rule of 15 per post_

_IMG - cut due to forum rule of 15 per post_

*System 7 (Desktop)*

System Make and model :- Assembled PC
Processor :- Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 / 2.4GHz / 8 MB L2 / 1066 Mhz FSB / EM64T
Motherboard :- ASUS P5N-E SLi
Chipset :- Nvidia 650 SLi
GPU :- XFX 8400 GS

RAM :- 4 GB DDR-II 667MHz (2×2)
HDD :- 250 GB SATA-II 7200 RPM 16MB

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_q6600_650_sli_8400_01-300x260.jpg

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_q6600_650_sli_8400_02-300x228.jpg

Here is a minor change you may notice, as Windows 7 is rating Q6600 beyond 5.9 mark which happens to be the highest possible rating under Windows Vista SP1.

_IMG - cut due to forum rule of 15 per post_

_IMG - cut due to forum rule of 15 per post_

By so far, I have installed the product on at-least dozen PCs with alternate configurations from all types of platform, AMD / Intel, Nvidia / ATi / Intel, Laptop / Desktop and till now it really seems to be a stable OS with no BSOD yet.

Another thing to note, though with its performance improvement over Vista, Windows 7 is not really the seventh version of Windows rather its version 6.1. Windows 2000 is version 5, where as XP is version 5.1. Just like that Windows Vista is 6.0 where as till now the built numbers suggest, it is version 6.1.

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/windows-7-built-id-300x254.jpg

I am yet to run Windows update to find if any beta drivers are there for Windows 7 and devices which I am using, as last night *system 7* did notify me that there is a pre-release WHQL driver (55 MB download) for 8400 GS is available.

Thanks.

P.S. Sorry unable to include all images due to forum rule of 15 image !!


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice work choto cheeta.

Y can't we click on images & view it fullscreen?? 

It seems that ms have learnt from it's mistakes in vista  Finally a less resource hoggy OS.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks for sharing this Saurav 

@saqib_khan check Saurav's blog for the larger images.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 7, 2008)

@saqib_khan

if needed, u may use the source to view the full screen version.

thnx !!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice review
so didn't you try the os on any 512 mb ram pc


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 7, 2008)

> Nice review
> so didn't you try the os on any 512 mb ram pc



Not yet.. Infact the idea is, to be honest, do you think any new PC or even a 2 year old PC on year 2010 would be having 512 MB of RAM ??

It is quite expected that by year 2010 even a 2 - 3 year old PC would have 1 GB or RAM...

But yes this should not be any excuse, I shall give it a try on a 512 MB system as well...

@Charan

Its really great to see the OS running flawlessly with all of its graphics under the lowest possible mainstream notebook (Rs. 22k) ofr example this Toshiba which I have tried and *Acer 5315* 

As my good friend Vishal pointed out last day that it is observed that Windows 7 is using 50% less resources to run Aero compare to Windows Vista !!!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 7, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @Charan
> 
> Its really great to see the OS running flawlessly with all of its graphics under the lowest possible mainstream notebook (Rs. 22k) ofr example this Toshiba which I have tried and *Acer 5315*
> 
> As my good friend Vishal pointed out last day that it is observed that Windows 7 is using 50% less resources to run Aero compare to Windows Vista !!!



Yes thats in deed a very good news. Can you check the performance of Windows 7 on any old Via C7 processor based computers (if you have any). Also please do check the network performance, copying files over the network is really slow on vista  . Till now Windows 7 looks promissing  .


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 7, 2008)

The performance will increase even further. One thing you may have over looked is that .net applications & even Windows 7 which has many apps made in native.net, compile during installation. 

Choto, Vishal....study a bit about the new kernel enhancement & schedular....U will be amazed at how much the kernel has changed./


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

@ choto
please if possible try to test some games on it as well.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

How about this for staibility and multitasking?/

*img123.imageshack.us/img123/3894/flip3dtj3fo4.th.jpg*img123.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

Take a look at the taskbar. Look at the number of apps open and running.

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/8940/allappsopenqd7kd0.th.jpg*img201.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

and BTW, I tried to do the same thing with XP on T43 and well ......

Those above pics are from my workstation

HP XW4300
Pentium 4 3.2GHz
1Gb DDR 400 RAM
Nvidia Quadro NVS 540 128Mb graphics card.



gxsaurav said:


> The performance will increase even further. One thing you may have over looked is that .net applications & even Windows 7 which has many apps made in native.net, compile during installation.
> 
> Choto, Vishal....study a bit about the new kernel enhancement & schedular....U will be amazed at how much the kernel has changed./



Any link for this??


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

Its nicw, wairiting for Public beta for ore accuracy


----------



## R2K (Nov 19, 2008)

user interface seems to be same as vista..................or will it change later???????????


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2008)

This is pre-beta

M$ will change lots of lots of things till Q3 2009


----------



## R2K (Nov 19, 2008)

^^
hmm....lets seee


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2008)

Waiting for PUBLIC BETA in JAN09


----------



## fabler (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice work bro...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 22, 2008)

thank u for sharing


----------



## R2K (Nov 22, 2008)

desiibond said:


> How about this for staibility and multitasking?/
> 
> *img123.imageshack.us/img123/3894/flip3dtj3fo4.th.jpg*img123.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
> 
> ...



thats strange...............vista is running too smoothly on such a low end config...........tell us the secret


----------



## hellgate (Nov 23, 2008)

hey guys i'm having a prob with Win7 build 6801 32 bit.my sound card (Creative SB Audigy Value) is being detected.whenever i'm trying to install the Vista drivers the os is crashing (bsod).
in the device manager i'm getting the following error:
The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

drivers for all other software r perfectly installed and r working gr8.
cud some1 help me out?

ok prob solved with fresh install.
just wanted to ask why ainy any1 of u using the new taskbar?
i found it to be cool.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 7, 2008)

^^^ its not a public release.
if u search the internet u can get it.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ I am using the superbar and yes, it's supercool.


----------



## fabler (Dec 15, 2008)

HI guys... 

I'm having problem with GMA 900 graphic driver in windows 7 build 6956. When I start any video or full screen application. My lappy just freeze.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 15, 2008)

^^^  try & see if any driver is available via Windows Update.


----------



## fabler (Dec 16, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  try & see if any driver is available via Windows Update.



I've tried to install from windows update. but no luck...


----------

